# How many mites is too many mites?



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

There are treatments for mites that can be used with honey supers on. Mite away quick strips for example is one. As far as how many mites are too many you should do a sample to get the actual percentage that is present. If you do a google search for powdered sugar roll for varroa mites you should come up with some instructions on how to perform it. If you visually see mites in a hive, say on the backs of nurse bees, the count may be high. The majority of mites are usually in capped brood cells. 
JMTC
Joe


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a thought:

I read that varroa mites, for whatever reason, are repelled by the nectar from the cilantro/coriander (same plant, just diff. names for if you're after the leaves, or the seeds) plant. Now I just plant a nice, bigger than I'll ever eat, section of that herb in my garden & let my bees treat themselves...no worries about spoiling the honey when nectar is the treatment


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Joe,

Thanks I am going to try the powdered sugar treatment.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Matt903, if you are going to be using the powdered sugar method for mite control there are a few things you should know.

It only knocks off about 30-40% of the phoretic mites. It does nothing to control the mites multiplying under the cap.
It must be repeated every week to have a prayer of a chance of working.
Most scientific research shows that powdered sugar is not an effective method of mite control and is very labor and time intensive.

You state you saw some mites. What is your infestation level? What is your mite load? If you don't know the answers to these questions, you don't know if you should treat or hold off. Check out this post on how to do a sugar roll test. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277197-quot-Sugar-roll-quot-test-for-mites You can also check out the University of Minnesota Bee Lab for additional information on mite testing and mite loads.http://beelab.umn.edu/

FYI, Hopguard can be used while the honey supers are on the hive, has a very fast knockdown (about 3 days) and is pretty cheap to use. (4 strips to treat a double cost about $2.40)

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Matt903, 
I wouldn't recommend any treatment until you get a mite count. 
This shows the powdered sugar roll: 
http://www.beelab.umn.edu/prod/groups/cfans/@pub/@cfans/@bees/documents/asset/cfans_asset_317466.pdf

My experience with using powdered sugar as a "treatment" was not good. It does just as Wisnewbee suggest and only affects mites that aren't inside of cells.

I would suggest that you try the powdered sugar roll or ether roll, alcohol wash to get get a mite count before you try any treatments.

Again this is just my two cents.

Good luck.
Joe


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am going to get a mite count and decide what to do from there.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So when you do a sugar drench what happens to the brood when the sugar gets into the cells.? Do they clean it out just fine. I have been feeding a lot of dri-vert lately so I dump it over them so basically sugar treatment just wondering if it is harming brood production.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

they just clean it up. No worries.

Wisnewbee


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Wisnewbee said:


> they just clean it up. No worries. Wisnewbee


I was hoping someone would say that.


----------

